# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik ben donor

## Leontien

De maand oktober leek wel in het teken te staan van bewust nadenken of je donor wilt worden. Op radio en tv werd er veel aandacht aan besteed. Nu vroeg ik me af of jij donor bent of niet en of deze aandacht je heeft laten nadenken.

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## schanulleke1968

Ik ben reeds van toen ik meerderjarig was donor. Reden : beter dat iemand geholpen kan worden dan in de grond vergaan.
Nog een reden, die speelt enkel een persoonlijke rol : m'n zal sneller geneigd zijn je een handje te helpen met sterven, want er valt een massa geld aan een donor te verdienen.
Bovendien heb ik mijn lichaam na overlijden afgestaan voor medische doeleinden. 
Reden : zo dient m'n lichaam nog na overlijden.
Bijkomende reden : Er zal geen begrafenis plaatsvinden, gewoon een massagraf in. Geen onnodige kosten voor de achterblijvenden.

----------


## Barabas

Hoe het in NL geregeld is weet ik niet, hier in België is het zo dat de wet bepaalt dat iedereen donor is, tenzij hij bezwaar aantekent in het gemeentehuis.
Het enige probleem hierbij is dat soms familieleden bij het sterven van iemand niet willen dat in hun overledene gesneden wordt, en daarom weigeren organen af te staan van de overledene, wat eigenlijk tegenstrijdig is met de gedachte van de wet, maar wettelijk niet verboden is. Om die reden raadt men in België aan om toch nog expleciet naar het gemeentehuis te gaan om te bevestigen dat je wel degelijk donor wilt zijn als je gestorven bent, zodat andere familieleden daaromtrent geen oppositie kunnen doen als het eenmaal zo ver komt. Dat is slechts een formaliteit. Er is nog een tweede mogelijkheid, dat je dat testamentair vastlegt, maar het verschil is, bij aangifte in het stadhuis kan politie of arts die terplaatse komt om de dood te constateren, meteen kan weten of ze al dan niet het recht hebben om organen te gebruiken, bij een testament moet eerst geïnformeerd worden bij de notaris wat kan of niet kan.
Bij mij staat al vast dat, in geval van overlijden, ik zowiezo donor ben, en alles wat kan gebruikt worden van mijn part mag gebruikt worden, de rest is bestemd voor de wetenschap.

----------


## Kitty2011

Ik ben afgelopen week ook donor geworden, naar aanleiding van de niertransplantatie die live op tv te volgen was. 
Mijn man en ik hadden het er al vaker over gehad, maar het kwam er maar steeds niet van om te registreren. Nu hebben we ons direct allebei geregistreerd. 
Wat nog wel een dilemma is; we zouden er allebei heel veel moeite mee hebben als organen naar een (kinder)verkrachter of een andere zware crimineel zouden gaan. 
Nu begrijp ik wel dat je dat nooit zal weten, maar toch.
Delen jullie ook die mening of stappen jullie daar gemakkelijker overheen?

----------


## schanulleke1968

Dat is volledig correct wat Barabas zegt. Iedereen is zg donor in Belgie. Op de gemeente kan je ook aangeven dat je donor wil worden. Maar het beste is alles tijdig op papier laten vastleggen, eigenlijk een testament opmaken wat er met je moet gebeuren na je overlijden. Er is een vereniging Het huis van de Mens, waar je al deze papieren kan invullen, wat er moet gebeuren met je lichaam, voor euthanasie. donor, testament ... Het wordt in drie exemplaren opgesteld, twee getuigen zijn verplicht. Eentje mag familie of korte familie zijn, de ander een volledig afhankelijke getuige (iemand die geen voordeel kan hebben aan je dood), 1 exemplaar bewaar jezelf, het andere de getuige en het derde gaat naar je huisdokter.

----------


## schanulleke1968

@Kitty2011 Ik zou daar geen enkel probleem mee hebben. Wat m'n ook gedaan heeft we zijn en blijven mensen. Iedereen maakt "fouten" in zijn leven, de ene al grotere dan de andere. de wet is er om hen te straffen, maar geholpen, vind ik, moet iedereen worden.

----------


## witkop

Natuurlijk ben ik donor
Als ik iets zou mankeren e door een donor gered zou knnen worden,dan zou ik het ook wilen
Dus vanzelfsprekend werkt dat naar twee kanten

----------


## NTS_Elise

> Ik ben reeds van toen ik meerderjarig was donor. Reden : beter dat iemand geholpen kan worden dan in de grond vergaan.
> Nog een reden, die speelt enkel een persoonlijke rol : m'n zal sneller geneigd zijn je een handje te helpen met sterven, want er valt een massa geld aan een donor te verdienen.
> Bovendien heb ik mijn lichaam na overlijden afgestaan voor medische doeleinden. 
> Reden : zo dient m'n lichaam nog na overlijden.
> Bijkomende reden : Er zal geen begrafenis plaatsvinden, gewoon een massagraf in. Geen onnodige kosten voor de achterblijvenden.


Beste Schanulleke 1968, iedereen heeft zo z'n eigen motivatie (en misverstanden), maar over die begrafenis en het onderzoek moeten we je toch even uit de droom helpen. Er is een verschil tussen donor zijn (orgaan en weefseldonatie) en je lichaam ter beschikking stellen voor de wetenschap. Het één kan ook vaak niet samen met het ander. Bij orgaandonatie kun je nog gewoon worden opgebaard en begraven. Wanneer je je lichaam ter beschikking stelt aan de wetenschap niet. Lees er hier meer over: http://www.transplantatiestichting.n...-de-wetenschap

----------


## schanulleke1968

@NTS Elise,
Ik heb destijds doelbewust voor beide gekozen. De reden hiertoe is nl. dat mijn moeder haar lichaam ook had afgestaan ten dienste van de wetenschap. Op dat ogenblik was er een body-stop (teveel aan lichamen). Van de voorrang die gegeven is aan orgaandonatie ben ik me bewust, maar eens een te hoge ouderdom (als ik die natuurlijk bereik) denk ik dat er niet meer veel organen zullen dienen kunnen voor transplantatie. Daarom dus een keuze voor de twee gemaakt.

----------


## luvimi

Ik ben zeker al 45 jaar donor, maar weet dus niet, of ze van oudere mensen, die medicijnen slikken, nog wel organen
kunnen gebruiken.

----------


## witkop

Ja luvimi,mijn vader was 80 toen hij overleed,hartpatient,zware roker en halfblind
En ook van hem hebben ze nog delen kunnen gebruiken

----------


## luvimi

@ Witkop, Dank je wel voor je reactie, ik heb nl. wel eens gehoord, dat ze van oudere mensen
niets meer konden gebruiken.
groet, Luvimi

----------


## witkop

Natuurlijk niet zoveel als van jongere mensen
Maar wat dacht je van huid,voor mensen met brandwonden?
Trouwens ook onzichtbaar hoor voor nabestaanden
Van de meeste mensen kunnen ze bijna niets gebruiken,wantje moet bijvoorbeeld al in een zikenhuis overlijden
Van mijn vader hebben ze zelfs de longen nog kunnen gebruiken,ondanks dat hij al van zijn 12 rookte
Wel is het zo dat het niet vaak voorkomt dat bij een zware roker de longen nog schoon zijn zoals bij hem het geval was
Het einige wat wij weten is dat zijn longen gebruikt zijn bij een 60 plusser

----------


## NTS_Elise

> Ik ben zeker al 45 jaar donor, maar weet dus niet, of ze van oudere mensen, die medicijnen slikken, nog wel organen
> kunnen gebruiken.


Bij donatie gaat het om meerdere organen en weefsels. Daarom is het ook zinvol om toestemming te geven voor donatie als je ziek bent of medicijnen gebruikt. Lees er meer over op de website: http://www.transplantatiestichting.n...cijnen-gebruik

----------


## John_Swain

Nee ik ben geen donor en niemand die mij ook kan overhalen, ik vind het idee dat iemand onderdelen uit mij haalt als ik dood ben maar helemaal niks. Ben toch geen auto?
Nee ik vind het dis-respect naar de overledene toe..
ik bedoel ze kunnen het beter omdraaien, de mensen die donor willen worden kunnen zich aanmelden...
als je niks laat weten ben je automatisch donor... dat slaat toch nergens op? Ik vind dat nogal dis-respect!

----------


## witkop

John,wil je zelf als je ernstig ziek word,wel een nieuw lever,hart of nieren?

----------


## elfrida

ik ben al heel lang donor. Mocht er iets van mij gebruikt worden, dan heeft mijn dood tenminste nog nut.
En ik beschouw het ook als een cadeautje aan iemand anders. Als ik zelf een nier nodig zou hebben, zou ik erg blij zijn dat een ander mij die geef. Dat heeft volgens mij niets met dis-respect te maken. Des te meer met respect voor het leven!

----------


## John_Swain

Ja maar die gene heeft daar zelf voor gekozen.. ik voel mij totaal niet verplicht om daaraan mee te doen.

----------


## witkop

Nou John,dat hoop ik dat je datzelfde ooit zegt als jij een donor nodig hebt,dat je geen auto bent waarin de onderdelen vervangen kunnen of moeten worden
Want de donor kan jammer genoeg niet zeggen,aleen voor ieand die ook donor zou willen zijn
Jammer,anders liet ik dit alsnog opnemen

----------

